# Dead front cover replacement



## Daryl MH (9 mo ago)

I’m trying to find a replacement dead front cover for the 1950’s vintage box shown. Can anyone identify the box manufacturer, model, or an online supply source? 
Installed breakers are the Stab-Lok variety and include names such as FPE/Federal Pacific and/or American.
Can a custom cover be made with sheet metal? Looking forward to your ideas. Thank you.


----------



## Veteran Sparky (Apr 21, 2021)

Your kidding...right?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Here’s an idea:

www.diychatroom.com

here’s another idea:

Scram. Follow the rules and tell your story walking.


----------



## samgregger (Jan 23, 2013)

You've lost your mind - throw a little Homeline panel or something in there before the place burns down


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Daryl. Are you an electrician or do you work in our field? This is a professional forum. Please take a minute and visit our sister forum as mentioned above. Several of the guys from here help out over there. So you will get good solid advice. If you are in this field then my apologies. 
Here is the DIY site.
http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/
You will have to sign up all over again, but had you read our forum rules you would already be signed in and up over there.
Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Veteran Sparky (Apr 21, 2021)

John Valdes said:


> Daryl. Are you an electrician or do you work in our field?


Rhetorical?


----------

